# Nano Iwagumi, plant recommendations?



## Tyrone (Nov 22, 2013)

Mini pelia or mini fissidens on the rocks, Staurogyne Repens or Pogostemon Helferi 'downoi' in between the rocks and some Ammania sp bonsai, Hemianthus Micranthemoides or Purple bamboo(not sure of the scientific name) somewhere in the background. I think the Blyxa Japonica will look too big. 

You can also attach some Anubias 'micro' or some type of mini Bucephalandra to the rocks.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Hairgrass work well as a background in a Mini-S. I think you can get away with the Blyxa around that main rock it's pretty tall. You can also put some moss on rocks and place them around the stones.


----------



## quark (Jan 10, 2014)

I did toy around the idea of S. Repens or Downoi around the rocks, as well as Hair grass in the backgroud. I've had hairgrass before, darwf kind to be exact, and the runners is what I'd be afraid of.

Who would win, HC or Hairgrass?


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

I've had the combo and eventually the HC Would poke through if you didn't formally separately the too. By then the HC would probably have to be replanted anyway. Carpeted tanks do require a lot of maintenance.


----------



## quark (Jan 10, 2014)

my HC is currently everywhere, so if I were to plan hairgrass in the backside, how would I stop hairgrass from spreading too far forward? It would seem hairgrass would just poke through in between the HC. I've done one trim on the HC, which keeps it low and dense, but trimming hairgrass, just promotes more runners to grow and shoot up.

So that's partly the reason of going with Blyxa, as it doesn't spread by runners, and I like the red leaves if the conditions are right. I have a feeling though, as most said, Blyxa might be a bit large for my mini-s.


----------



## Qwedfg (Mar 7, 2012)

quark said:


> my HC is currently everywhere, so if I were to plan hairgrass in the backside, how would I stop hairgrass from spreading too far forward? It would seem hairgrass would just poke through in between the HC. I've done one trim on the HC, which keeps it low and dense, but trimming hairgrass, just promotes more runners to grow and shoot up.
> 
> So that's partly the reason of going with Blyxa, as it doesn't spread by runners, and I like the red leaves if the conditions are right. I have a feeling though, as most said, Blyxa might be a bit large for my mini-s.


In an older tank I had an HC carpet with hair grass behind it did just what you were saying eventually. You can try to keep up with the growth by trimming the runner and pulling the piece of hair grass but this requires frequent maintenance.


----------



## inthepacific (Oct 21, 2012)

Mini bolbitus is a nice fern type plant


----------



## Naiad (Jun 20, 2014)

In one of my tanks I cut a piece of Plexiglas to use as a barrier to prevent runners. It worked great for plants that had runners that grew under the substrate. And you can't see it! For Plexiglas, the cutting tool, and sandpaper it think it cost only $11 and 10 minutes of my time. 

By the way, I also think s. repens would look really nice since it is a larger leaf and a darker color. It would be a nice contrast.


----------



## quark (Jan 10, 2014)

I like the idea of utilizing S. Repens or Downoi around the rock bases. Still debating if i'd go with hairgrass in the back. I've tried to use dividers before, and any form of runners, eventually go over the dividers. Also, not sure how I'd put them in now after the tank is setup. Keep em coming guys. Thanks.


----------



## quark (Jan 10, 2014)

Okay, I think I've decided to use s. Repens for mid, around the rocks. The background, maybe with dwarf sag, Since its a bigger plant, the runners should be easily trimmed. Saw this image from another user "frrok" and was inspired.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Edit I think you did a nice job using that tank for inspiration since it will work well with you setup.


----------



## quark (Jan 10, 2014)

haha, that last picture isn't my tank. Its Frrock's tank.

Here is the journal:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=303978


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

quark said:


> haha, that last picture isn't my tank. Its Frrock's tank.
> 
> Here is the journal:
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=303978


My bad, need more coffee :redface:


----------

